# Which Meth Injection To Buy Maf Or Map



## Brembo Dave (Jan 25, 2021)

Hi everyone. As you know by now I have a bunch of cars that I post videos for. My GTO being one of them. Some of them have turbo chargers and superchargers on them. I spent the day at East Coast Supercharging for filming and I was talking to the owner and main tuner about meth injection. I felt this video would be helpful for people who are trying to figure out what type of methanol they want to run on their cars.


----------

